# He didn't see it coming?



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.cnn.com/video/?hpt=hp_c3...-truck.ksl


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Of course he didn't see it coming! You cannot see what you don't bother looking for. People get so used to nanny looking out for them, wiping their hind ends, that they forget they have to take a little responsibility for themselves. Bet the S.O.B. doesn't even lose his job at the water treatment plant. After all, it's not his fault he's incompetent, right?


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Bet he was on the phone or texting.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

I think his boss called :watch the train!


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow wow and ouch.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Rats. can't get it to play. A moment's inattention at the wrong time.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

That was incredibly stupid. I've crossed that grade crossing more than a few times aad I can tell you.... you can see up and down the line for at least a mile in each direction..... NO excuse other than just not looking.... dipstick.


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

The truck driver also caused unnecessary stress to the train crew. Imagine seeing your locomotive is about ready to hit a large truck; will you kill the driver, will the truck come above the anti-climber and impact the cab, am I or my partner about to be killed in the wreck?


----------



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Rivette: 

The truck driver was trying to beat the train not wanting to wait for the train to pass. 

Did you notice that this is a sewage haulage truck? Man what a mess at that train crossing to clean up! 

However, the truck's tank ripped open appears to be empty as all I see is a lot of dust after impact. 

There is a large block of metal rolling on the ground after impact. I am guessing that this is the engine block of the sewage pump? 



Norman


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Was the Driver of the Truck Naturally born Stupid or was it C section ?


----------



## gra2472 (Mar 1, 2009)

As Pete said, it's tough on the crew, and as an engineer myself I've had several grade crossing collisions with both small cars and pickups and large semi's. The worst thing you can expect from the engineers perspective is that the truck is going to roll up the nose of locomotive and into your lap. There's really little time to consider the fate of the driver during the events leading up to and after the collision because you are dealing with the train and getting it stopped safely. After that and if everything is still standing on the rail then you have a moment to consider the driver of the truck. I feel like drivers are selfish around trains because they don't see the crew, it's just a train to them. It's the pedestians that really get you, they don't stand a chance.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

He saw it coming..which seems more likely? 

A. He saw it coming, but didnt feel like waiting for the train, and thought he could beat it at the crossing..he bet, and lost.. 
but then he isn't man enough to *admit* he raced it to the crossing, because that would be admitting he deliberately committed a crime! 
so he makes up a lame excuse, that makes him sound (somewhat) innocent of blame: "I didnt see it coming" 

or. 

B. Gates are down BEFORE he got to the crossing! train whistle is blaring! but..he really didn't see it coming? yeah right..

I choose "A"..Of course he saw it coming..he knew full well it was there. 

Scot


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

As a certified Presenter of Operation Lifesaver, www.oli.org, I'm not allowed to comment on indivual incidents, but I can throw out some good information: Every 2 hours in the US, someone is killed or injured either at a crossing or trespassing on the railroad. 

Three simple rules: 

Always expect a train - at any time, on any track, in either direction. 

Stay off - Stay away - Stay alive. 

Look! Listen! And Live! 

Robert


----------

